# How long can I run a pregnant dog?



## briarbuster (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 2 females that should be pregnant. When should I quit running them?


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 6, 2011)

I hunt my labs and pointers up until about 15 to 20 days of there due date or until they start getting bigger than I think they should and I've never had any problems. I've heard some oldtimers say that hunting a bred female starts teaching the little uns even before they are born. I don't know about that but some of these men had some real fine dogs.


----------



## Isaac C (Jan 6, 2011)

I run my coon dogs as long as they will go maybe a little different with beagles because of them being closer to the ground and there titts dragging briars. but my hounds hunt they know when to stop if they are not getting cut up bad from briars they will stay in better shape. I have ran them pregnant and not ran them and it seems that running them is better for the pregnancy.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a female thats due February 9th and I asked my vet about this just the other day. She said to stop running her  3-4 weeks prior to her due date.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just ran one up to 11 days before having them.Everything went well.Pups are 14 weeks old now.Matter of fact the dog in my avatar.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 7, 2011)

5 days is when I stop running mine. If they don't stop 1st.

I feel as everything the dam is smelling the pups are smelling. The healthier she is by getting to run the better the labor will be. JMO


----------

